# Flintlock hunting load



## Tailfeather (Aug 23, 2012)

Fellas,
I am shooting 60 grains 3f goex and a patched round ball  in my .45 cal flintlock.  I'm happy with the way it is shooting......is this an adequate load for deer, or do I need to try to increase the charge?  

I've seen conflicting info....some say 60-70 grains for a .45 is a good deer load, others say 75 and up as a minimum?


----------



## Supercracker (Aug 23, 2012)

It's more important to make a good shot. If it shoots good for you at that charge then use it. 

I use 80gr FFG in my .50


----------



## Redleaf (Aug 23, 2012)

With that load,  I'd shoot behind the shoulder instead of on the shoulder.  Stick it in a soft spot like you would with a bow, and it'll be fine.  I've shot deer with a .54 and 60gr fffg several times.  I've also shot some with a .40 cal and 60grains.  Havent lost one shot with any roundball.  Just need to be a little more particular where you stick em with the smallish balls.  The last deer I shot with a roundball was a .58 with 90gr of Swiss fffg.  That'll break some bones!  Wouldnt be afraid to shoot one from any angle with that load.   Like Supercracker sed,  shot placement is the key.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Aug 24, 2012)

60 grains in a .45 cal will do the trick. Like the others have said, shot placement and keep her under 75 yards and she'll do just fine.


----------



## Tailfeather (Aug 24, 2012)

Good deal.....thanks for the help.  I'm sticking with the 60 gr....most of my potential shots are nearly in bow range anyway.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 24, 2012)

throw you a white sheet on the ground and shoot over it and make sure all powder is being burned ....

I use 60 gr FFF in my .54 flinter ....


----------



## White Horse (Aug 24, 2012)

*Don't waste powder*

Just like Nugefan says, if you shoot over a white sheet you will test out whether you are burning all the powder at the load you are using.

Many novice muzzle loading shooters load way too much powder. I have seen guys load upwards of 200 grains of powder in a .50. Besides potentially creating a high pressure blow up those shooters are just wasting powder. The excess, not burned up powder just blows out the muzzle of the barrel.

The starting load for any caliber in a muzzleloader is one grain of powder per caliber, so the starting load for a .45 would be 45 grains by volume. Trying out several powder and patch combinations will reveal what your rifle likes best. Often that will be the starting load or just slightly above it. My .50 flint rifle likes 50 grains, and that's what I shoot. I shoot 30 grains in my .32. You do not need a heavy load! But as others say, as always, shot placement counts!

I hope this is helpful. Good luck!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2012)

Im my 50 caliber plains rifle, I load 70 grains of FFFg, and in my 50 caliber flintlock I load 60 grains of FFFg. Both over a patched round ball, and both will do the job very well.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Aug 24, 2012)

I shoot 60 gr behind 58cal mini-ball. Deer was facing me,mini-ball was found under the skin rt. rear rump. It went the complete length of the deer!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 24, 2012)

Just depends on what your rifle likes-that's enough to get it done. I shoot 75 grains of FFg in my .54 flinter because that's what it likes. I shoot 90 grains FFg in my .50 percussion because that's what it likes.


----------



## Tailfeather (Aug 25, 2012)

Shot again this morning.  First clean barrel shot cut the top of the bull, second shot with dirty barrel was an inch off.  I'm done monkeying around with it.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Flintrock (Aug 26, 2012)

I shoot a 45 cal too. I use to shoot 55 grains. The bullet would not always go through so I increased it to 60 then 70 with the same result. I now shoot 80 and the last few have been complete pass throughs .I shoot them behind the shoulder and not in the shoulder


----------

